
Yik Yak shuts down and sells off engineers for $1M - Tideflat
http://www.theverge.com/2017/4/28/15480052/yik-yak-shut-down-anonymous-messaging-app-square
======
elmerland
What is the business model for companies like these? They don't collect data
like social media sites so advertisers are not as drawn to them. And
moderating the groups is near impossible. What was their end goal here?

~~~
Cozumel
No business model. Just take the funding and run.

